# Greek Military Service



## SuzieC (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi there

My husband is half-Greek and half-Irish and was born in Ireland and I am 100% Irish. We are thinking of spending some months in Greece but have some questions first.

A bit of background:

My husband was born here in Ireland to a Greek father and an Irish mother. He has always held an Irish Passport and never a Greek one or a Greek ID Card. His father did not register him in Greece. Sadly his Dad is now deceased and my husband has now inherited some property (mainly a small house) and money in Greece. My husband as a consequence now has a Greek Tax Number.

He lived in Greece for approx 1 year when he was 2 years old and apart from that spent less than 90 days each year in Greece since he was a child. We got married in Greece. We visit Greece 2/3 every year to visit family and are now considering taking some time out and spending several months there and doing some work on the house etc.

My husband doesn't have a Permanent Resident Abroad Cert and as an EU citizen from Ireland does he need one ?

Am concerned about his Military Service obligations. He is 36 years old and I know that after 35 he can buy out his service but we would rather not do that as it is very expensive.

From what I have read online I understand that he can visit Greece for up to 90 days without a Permanent Resident Abroad Cert and up to 6 months if he did have it. Is this correct ? I am also confused if this applies to EU and Non-EU citizens alike ? 

Can anyone point me in the right direction to find out for sure ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Why would an Irish national, have to do GREEK military service ?


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Dont panic....As an Irish citizen he will not be liable for Greek military service.


----------



## SuzieC (Feb 24, 2011)

Unfortunately we have been told that all males aged between 18-45 who are deemed by the Authorities to be of Greek origin or descent regardless of country of birth, citizenship, passport holding etc are required to do Military service.

There are exemptions and reductions in the length of service allowed.

My husband won't be required to do it as long as he stays living outside of Greece and visits to the country are allowed without it kicking in but I am confused as to the length of time it takes for him as an EU citizen to live in Greece before it kicks in. Different websites say different things and the family living in Greece say different things again and also say not to "make himself known" to the authorities by asking formally so have been trying to find out as much as possible online. And as we want to spend time in Greece we were trying to find out before making some decisions.

His Dad (now deceased) always said that there was a fear of the Military Service so we just want to be sure how everything applies.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

I think what you say in your first paragraph , must be wrong. Otherwise every American or Australian etc of Greek parents would be called up for Greek Military service.Clearly they do not.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

A fairly simple route to go would be to contact the local Greek Embassy or Consulate close to where you live.....and also to obtain the Certificate

The following two categories of men enjoy certain privileges under Greek Draft Law relating to entry, stay and departure from Greece and length of military service.

Permanent Residents of Abroad (MONIMOI KATOIKOI EXOTERIKOU):
Persons who were born or established residence abroad before January 1st of the year of their 10th birthday. Permanent residents of abroad may remain in Greece, without incurring any military obligations for a cumulative period of SIX MONTHS within the same calendar year, only if they are registered as “permanent residents of abroad” (monimos katoikos exoterikou) with the appropriate recruiting office, and are in possession of a certificate confirming their status (pistopoiitiko monimou katoikou exoterikou) issued by the Greek consulate having jurisdiction over their foreign residence. The above certificate is valid for six months from the date of issuance.

Emigrants (METANASTES): Persons who acquired the status of the emigrant before August 31, 1997. Emigrants are treated as permanent residents of abroad. They should also be registered as emigrants with the appropriate recruiting office when traveling to Greece. It is recommended that they carry verification documents from the recruiting office or the Greek consulate proving their status.


----------

